# Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar



## Hood (11. Januar 2012)

*Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*

Hardwareluxx hat auf der CES 2012 ein Crossfiresystem mit HD 7950 Grafikkarten gesichtet.
Gleichzeitig hat die Quelle den 31. Januar als Laumchdatum bestätigt.
Weitere Infomationen wie Chiptakt wurden nicht genannt.

Die Quelle wurde nicht genannt.


CES 2012 Flurgeflüster: AMD Radeon HD 7950 erscheint am 31. Januar (Update)


----------



## dj*viper (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*

der ist ja auch so teuer....echt schade....für ~300€ würd ich die wohl nehmen


----------



## Gast1111 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*

Fudzilla hatte das schon vor ein paar Stunden


----------



## snaapsnaap (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*

Mit dem kleiner Vermerk das sie damit NVs GK104 (Performance) kontern wollen, der wohl zur gleichen Zeit erscheint.
Sofern beide Karten also direkte Konkurrenten sind dürfte der Tag sehr spannend werden  obwohl ich hoffe das GK104 die 760 ist und damit deutlich günstiger...


----------



## GTA 3 (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*

Warten ist wohl angesagt, das wird sich auch bei den Verkaufszahlen sicher bemerkbar machen! Sorry aber soo nicht AMD...


----------



## >ExX< (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*

Wird bestimmt interessant die Karte
hoffentlich sinkt der Preis schnell


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*

Ich lehne mich entspannt zurück und erwarte die Tests, ich muß ja nicht tauschen


----------



## Placebo (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Sorry aber soo nicht AMD...


 Wieso? Wenn sie im Durchschnitt ganz leicht schneller ist, als die GTX 580 und noch weniger verbraucht, dann ist das der ganz normale Preis


----------



## Rizoma (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*

klar ist dies nen normaler preis aber eben keiner der den Leuten gefällt von daher kann man nur sagen zurücklegen entspannen den früher oder später werden sie schon billiger, spätestens wenn deren Nachfolger kommen ^^


----------



## >ExX< (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*



Rizoma schrieb:


> klar ist dies nen normaler preis aber eben keiner der den Leuten gefällt von daher kann man nur sagen zurücklegen entspannen den früher oder später werden sie schon billiger, spätestens wenn deren Nachfolger kommen ^^


 
die HD 6000 Reihe ist zum Launch der HD 7970 teurer geworden 

jo, wenn Kepler kommt wird es definitiv billiger


----------



## Rizoma (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*

das sind nur die Händler die mit allen Trix versuchen mehr Umsatz zu generieren 

und sie werden auch nicht billiger wen Kepler auf ganzer Linie versagt


----------



## Hood (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*

@ Wa1lock: Hardwareluss vertraue ich mehr bei der News. 
Zudem haben sie die Hardware auch auf der CES gesehen.


----------



## Astimon (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*

Wenn dann irgendwann Kepler auf den Markt kommen sollte, gibt es dann ausreichend Custom-Modelle, die hohe Anfangsnachfrage ist weg, und dann kann man hoffentlich günstiger zuschlagen


----------



## Hood (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*

Custom-Modelle der HD 7950 sollen bereits am 31. Januar mitlaunchen


----------



## Swissjustme (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*

Eine HD 7970 gibts ja teilweise schon für 440-480 Euro; aktuell 455 Euro
Am 31. Januar dürfte die dann sicher noch günstiger werden ~ 400-440 Euro?

Die HD 7950 müsste dann für 300-350 Euro erhältlich sein und damit etwas teurer als die HD 6970, allerdings dürfte die 7950 auch schneller sein. 
Vielleicht gibts am 31. Januar auch gleich die 1.5GB Version, die nochmals ein gutes Stück günstiger sein wird. (40-50 Euro). Es ist ja bereits von Custom-Designs die Rede, also wär das gar nicht so abwegig. 

Aber im Grunde is es mir eh Wurscht, denn im Februar erscheint ja sowieso die HD 7870 mit hoffentlich 2GB Vram. 
Man muss sich ja nur die HD 6950 2GB angucken. Die kostet ganze 60% mehr als die HD 6870, ist aber im Schnitt nur 15% schneller.


----------



## Fritze (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*

Und wenn die HD 7950 so viel wie die 580 kostet, bei gleicher leistung und weniger leistungsaufnahme ist das doch top, und naja die 580 haben doch auch genug leute gekauft also warum sollte man dann nicht die 7950 kaufen?
Ich warte gespannt was kommt, denke werde erst nächstes jahr aufrüsten in sachen graka


----------



## Anchorage (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*

Ich bin gespannt was nocht folgen wird.
Dämnechst fällt bei mir dan die Entscheidung Entweder ATI/AMD oder Nvidia.

Ich will Radeon nicht AMD nennen ich will ATI zurückhaben


----------



## GoldenMic (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*



dj*viper schrieb:


> der ist ja auch so teuer....echt schade....für ~300€ würd ich die wohl nehmen


 
200€ weniger für das zweitbeste Model was nur 10-20% schlechter ist.
Are you serious?


----------



## Rizzard (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*

300€ ist für den Anfang vielleicht etwas tief gegriffen. Aber ein Preis von 350-400€ ist vorstellbar.
Das es gleich zum Start alternative Kühlmethoden geben soll ist schon mal sehr gut.


----------



## Bmok (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*

Die Karten werden in der nächsten Zeit hoffentlich schon günstiger, 
ist ja immer Angebot und Nachfrage.

Das einzig blöde ist momentan einfach, dass der Euro abgeschmiert ist gegenüber den Dollar,
deshalb ist die Hardware wohl momentan auch so teuer. 
( abgesehen vom Arbeitsspeicher )


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*

Naja wenn sie noch vor der GTX580 ist  dann kann man 400€ schon zahlen! Nur wenn nicht dann ist sie definitiv zu teuer!!!
Wenn Kepler kommt werden sie günstiger aber muss nicht sein den keiner weiß ob Kepler besser oder schlechter wird!!!

Werden sie schlechter dann hat AMD keinen Grund die Preise zu senken ^^


----------



## >ExX< (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Naja wenn sie noch vor der GTX580 ist  dann kann man 400€ schon zahlen! Nur wenn nicht dann ist sie definitiv zu teuer!!!
> Wenn Kepler kommt werden sie günstiger aber muss nicht sein den keiner weiß ob Kepler besser oder schlechter wird!!!
> 
> Werden sie schlechter dann hat AMD keinen Grund die Preise zu senken ^^


 
Ich weis noch bei der hd 5000 reihe, alle wollten erst warten bis NVidia die neue generation raus bringt damit die radeons billiger werden.
Dann kam Fermi und die Preise der ATI Karten zog an, manchmal ist es besser direkt zum release zukaufen


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*



>ExX< schrieb:


> Ich weis noch bei der hd 5000 reihe, alle wollten erst warten bis NVidia die neue generation raus bringt damit die radeons billiger werden.
> Dann kam Fermi und die Preise der ATI Karten zog an, manchmal ist es besser direkt zum release zukaufen



Was denkst was ich gemacht habe 
Diesmal nicht nochmal!!!


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*

leute ganz ruhig

früher haben top karten bis zu 1000DM gekostet
sind wir mal froh, dass sie die preise hier nicht 1zu1 übernommen haben


sicherlich sind 400€+ für hardware, die nach dem einbau schon "alt" ist heftig

aber wer etwas will kauft es sich auch


möchte jetzt mal verbindliche daten der karte sehen

interessant ist doch dass die 7950 "als konkurrenz" zur gk104 laufen soll
viell. kommt bald schwung in den graka markt


----------



## Pumpi (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Naja wenn sie noch vor der GTX580 ist dann kann man 400€ schon zahlen! Nur wenn nicht dann ist sie definitiv zu teuer!!!


 
Die 7970 ist hier in einem repräsentativen Test gut 10% schneller als die 580. Auf CB, wo im Schnitt anspruchslosere Szenarien getestet werden, schafft die 7970 in FullHD gut 20% Vorsprung auf die 580, mit Zuhilfenahme von extremen völlig nutzlosen Maxfps. In Zeiten von fps Limiter interessieren doch keine MondMax-fps sondern min fps wenns scheppert. Wie soll da die 7950 @ stock schneller werden als die 580 ? Das wird nichtmal mit 10% mehr OC Fähigkeit klappen ! Einzig das frei schalten auf 7970 könnte das ermöglichen.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*

Ich finde es schade, dass Hardwareluxx da ganz offensichtlich NDA-Informationen herausposaunt. Wir haben die Karten auch gesehen und halten uns daran, die Informationen vertraulich zu behandeln.

Radeon HD 7950 kommt angeblich am 31. Januar - Will AMD Nvidias GK104 zuvorzukommen? - grafikkarte, kepler, radeon hd 7000


----------



## streetjumper16 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*



Pumpi schrieb:


> Die 7970 ist hier in einem repräsentativen Test gut 10% schneller als die 580. Auf CB, wo im Schnitt anspruchslosere Szenarien getestet werden, schafft die 7970 in FullHD gut 20% Vorsprung auf die 580, mit Zuhilfenahme von extremen völlig nutzlosen Maxfps. In Zeiten von fps Limiter interessieren doch keine MondMax-fps sondern min fps wenns scheppert. Wie soll da die 7950 @ stock schneller werden als die 580 ? Das wird nichtmal mit 10% mehr OC Fähigkeit klappen ! Einzig das frei schalten auf 7970 könnte das ermöglichen.




Das sind auch mal 25% wo sie schneller ist! 
Wenn dann ist die HD7950 gleich schnell wie die GTX580 aber langsamer glaube ich kaum!!!

@ PCGH_Thilo

Ja finde ich auch! Wenn sich schon jeder dran hält dann sollten auch die das tun!


----------



## Adam West (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*

@Thilo:  Vielleicht wollen sie nach dem tollen Start (PR seitig sowie hardwareseitig) einfach die besseren clicks abstauben, da die Leute eh "geil" auf die AMD Karten sind


----------



## XXTREME (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*

@Thilo

Was du schade findest, finde ich sehr gut . Dieser NDA Müll ist eh das letzte und immer gibt es Seiten die sich nicht dran halten ... gut so . Und nochmal: Schade für wen ? für euch...ja ! Für die User nein...sicherlich nicht !!


----------



## Bruce112 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*

puhh wiso sind die so teuer ,wahrscheinlich vermute ich mal das AMD den eigene fehler von AMD Fx Bullzdozer cpu  hier keiner kauft ,das er die preise bei AMD karten rausholen will .


----------



## XXTREME (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*



Bruce112 schrieb:


> puhh wiso sind die so teuer ,wahrscheinlich vermute ich mal das AMD den eigene fehler von AMD Fx Bullzdozer cpu hier keiner kauft ,das er die preise bei AMD karten rausholen will .


 

Schwachsinn . 

Schon mal daran gedacht das AMD genau das tut was Nvidia seit Jahren macht ?? Mitlerweile möchte AMD auch vielleicht mal Geld verdienen anstatt ewig auf gedeih und verderb ihre Karten zu subventionieren !! Die HD7970 ist nunmal die schnellste Single GPU Karte am Markt und mit ein wenig Glück/Fingerspitzengefühl ist die HD7950 die zweit schnellste Karte, auch wenn es vielleicht nur 2% sind. selbst wenn sie so ziemlich gleich auf mit der GTX580 ist, sind 350€ noch immer fair. Natürlich, auch ich hätte lieber wieder die alten Preise doch wir haben auch keinen Konzern zu führen der hin und wieder auch mal Gewinn einfahren muss. Außerdem wenn ich mir dein System so angucke, gehörst du eh nicht zur Zielgruppe der Karten .


----------



## Oberst Klink (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*



snaapsnaap schrieb:


> Mit dem kleiner Vermerk das sie damit NVs GK104 (Performance) kontern wollen, der wohl zur gleichen Zeit erscheint.
> Sofern beide Karten also direkte Konkurrenten sind dürfte der Tag sehr spannend werden  obwohl ich hoffe das GK104 die 760 ist und damit deutlich günstiger...


 
Es heißt: "Mit dem kleinen Vermerk"! Deutsche Sprache, schwere Sprache, oder was?
Der GK104 wird aller Vorraussicht nach nicht zeitgleich mit der HD 7950 erscheinen!
Der GK104 wird zu 99% die GTX 760. 
Nicht Hardwareluxx bestätigt den Releasetermin am 31. Januar, sondern AMD! Hardwareluxx hat nur davon berichtet. 

Mit einem Preis von ca. 400€, dürfte es die HD 7950 schwer gegen die GTX 580 haben. Die GTX verbraucht zwar deutlich mehr Strom, bietet aber eine nahe zu identische Leistung und darüber hinaus PhysX, Cuda, besseres AF und die Möglichkeit SGSSAA in DX11 zu nutzen.


----------



## Phobos001 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Mit einem Preis von ca. 400€, dürfte es die HD 7950 schwer gegen die GTX 580 haben. Die GTX verbraucht zwar deutlich mehr Strom, bietet aber eine nahe zu identische Leistung und darüber hinaus PhysX, Cuda, besseres AF und die Möglichkeit SGSSAA in DX11 zu nutzen.


 
Dafür bietet die HD7950 mehr Performance/Watt, Eyefinity, massives OC Potenzial(wenn es sich wie bei der 7970 verhält) und das schönere SGSSAA unter DX9.
Beide Lager haben ihre Vor/Nachteile, von "schwer haben" kann man hier nicht wirklich reden, es sei denn Nvidia senkt massiv die Preise für ihre GTX570/580.

Auf jeden Fall wird das jetzt endlich mal wieder eine richtig interessante Generation, egal welches Lager. 

Und Kepler ist noch eine unbekannte Variable, da muss man erstmal abwarten was wirklich kommt,mehr als Spekulatius ist das ja im Moment noch nicht.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*

Ich finde wenn die Leistung  der 580 entspricht, kann der Preis auch ähnlich sein.
Leistung ist ja ein Luxusartikel, der wiederum Geld kostet. Bei ein Ferrari beschwert sich ja auch niemand,
dass er teurer als ein standard Fiat ist  .
Und irgendwomit muss ja auch Geld verdient werden.
Ich denke mal das hier niemand gerne unter Wert arbeiten gehen möchte.
Soll heißen, dass ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass jemand freiwillig z.B. auf eine Lohnerhöhung verzichtet 
wenn die einen angeboten wird...


----------



## Oberst Klink (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*

Ach, Ich bin mir fast sicher dass die Kepler-GPUs die Radeons in Grund und Boden stampfen werden.


----------



## Phobos001 (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Ach, Ich bin mir fast sicher dass die Kepler-GPUs die Radeons in Grund und Boden stampfen werden.



Und das weißt du genau woher ? Nur weils Nvidia ist ? 

Neuer Fertigungsprozess = Die Karten werden neu gemischt


----------



## Intelfan (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*



Phobos001 schrieb:


> Und das weißt du genau woher ? Nur weils Nvidia ist ?
> 
> Neuer Fertigungsprozess = Die Karten werden neu gemischt



Hmm das erinnert mich schwer an den Bulldozer.. Da haben viele Leute (ich eingeschlossen) das selbe gesagt.. Und was ist? Es war ein Flop.. 

Andrerseits gönne ich es AMD immer noch, wenn sie mal ein wenig den "Arsch" hochbekommen..


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Januar 2012)

Oberst Klink schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, Ich bin mir fast sicher dass die Kepler-GPUs die Radeons in Grund und Boden stampfen werden.



Ach wieder so ein Klugsch***er!!!
Was sagt deine Glaskugel den noch so ?


----------



## MG42 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*

Kann er doch Recht haben, der takt hat sich stabil eingespielt. Erst bringt einer zuerst die neue Generation raus (jetzt strenggenommen AMD) dann NVidia, die Zeit genug haben eins draufzusetzen. Läuft doch alles Super... Naja aus der Sicht der Konzerne vielleicht, dass sie sich abgesprochen haben . Würden sie zum selben Zeitraum (+-1Monat-+) dann würds heißen dass der bessere Gewinnt, aber wenn etwa nach ein paar Monaten "Releaseverschiebung" das "latest product" nicht ein paar Prozent mehr Performance zeigt und um noch so einiges besser ist, kann sich die Fa. ja gleich die Schlinge mit dem netten Knoten um die Gurgel legen.is
Also ist es doch mehr als logisch, und ich glaube dass AMD und Nievidia nicht ihre alten Fehler wiederholen werden, höchstens neue aus denen sie wieder lernen oder die Schuld auf andere schieben können, Wer nun zuerst releast ist wie  die Frage was war früher da, die Henne oder das Ei bzw. umgekehrt. Und so isses nur logisch, dass bis auf ein paar Einzeldisziplinen, die der jeweiligen Fa. besser oder schlechter liegt(Tesselation) dass die Neueste Generation eben allgemein besser ist, als die aktuelle der Konkurrenz.


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*

Trotzdem muss Kepler nichts heißen!!
Was wenn AMD vorne bleibt und Nvidia Kepler ein Flop wird ? 

Nur weil es bei den Vorgängern so war muss das sich nicht jedes Mal wiederholen!!!


----------



## Hood (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*

Update:

Ich weiß nicht wie zuverlässig diese Quelle ist, aber laut
hier: http://en.expreview.com/2012/01/14/kepler-features-256-bit-and-2gb-memory/20327.html
wird die HD 7950 am 26. Januar vorgestellt.

Auserdem sind hier einige interesannte Infos zu Kepler GK104 dabei.
Angeblich 256bit - 2GB - TDP 225W


----------



## iksdeh (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*



Placebo schrieb:


> Wieso? Wenn sie im Durchschnitt ganz leicht schneller ist, als die GTX 580 und noch weniger verbraucht, dann ist das der ganz normale Preis



Ah ja, und wenn die GTX 780 tatsächlich die doppelte Performance der GTX 580 bietet darf sie dann 900,. Euro kosten oder wie?


----------



## marcus_T (13. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*

immo sehe ich nur unausgereifte AMD treiberchen und das im "Luxx" die Karten wieder so schnell verkauft werden bzw getauscht werden wollen wie sie gekauft wurden. bald gibt es die ersten drittbesitzer 
wie ich schon sagte ....."ich bleib bei nV"


----------



## blacksail (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*

HD7970 kostete vor kurzem 440,- also kann man sich fast zu 100% sicher sein das ein paar händler die Karte bei release für ca.320.- anbieten werden 

Schnell zugreiffen lautet aber auch hier die devise.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*

Hier wird viel zu viel darüber lamentiert, wie man es gerne hätte. Ist doch alles Kappes. Der, der die schnellste hat, diktiert den Preis. Kommt gleichwertige Konkurrenz, gibts Preiskampf. Vorher nicht. Die Preise sind immer in Relation zu sehen. Von daher verstehe ich 

iksdeh 

nicht mit seinem Argument. Der Preis mißt sich am Mitbewerber, nicht an der eigenen Karte.

Auch wenn die GTX780 20x so schnell wäre, wie die GTX580, so würde sie nur so viel kosten können, wie sie prozentual schneller oder langsamer gegenüber der Radeon ist. Verstanden? Wenn Sie 10% Schneller als die für 500 Euro angebotene 7970 ist, kostet sie 550 Euro. Ist sie 10% langsamer, kostet sie 450 Euro. Das war schon immer so.


----------



## poiu (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*

warum lästern hier einige über denn Preis ach das ist doch noch billig, erinnern wir uns mal an die Geforce 2 Ultra die hat nur 1300DM gekostet 



und das waren nicht nur umgerechnet 650€ sondern damals war unser Geld noch was Wert 


also hört auf mit dem Klick


----------



## ile (14. Januar 2012)

XXTREME schrieb:
			
		

> @Thilo
> 
> Was du schade findest, finde ich sehr gut . Dieser NDA Müll ist eh das letzte und immer gibt es Seiten die sich nicht dran halten ... gut so . Und nochmal: Schade für wen ? für euch...ja ! Für die User nein...sicherlich nicht !!



Gehört sich aber nicht. Es ist unfair und unmoralisch. Da wäre ich an Thilos Stelle auch stinksauer...


----------



## Pumpi (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*

Selbst unser Bundespräsident ist unmoralisch, das ist unsere Welt.....


----------



## ile (14. Januar 2012)

Pumpi schrieb:
			
		

> Selbst unser Bundespräsident ist unmoralisch, das ist unsere Welt.....



Tja, leider. Heißt aber nicht, dass jeder so handeln muss.


----------



## optikboom (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*

Also ich muss sagen, das ich noch auf die Mittelklasse-Kepler Karte a la 760 warte. Natürlich hat AMD wieder ne super grafikkarte rausgehaun, aber Nvidia, so finde ich hat einfach mehr features 
z.B. das Treiber-Downsampling und das SSAA in allen API´s, und wenn man für multi-monitoring halt zwei Geforces braucht, tja dann hohlt man sich auch zwei...


----------



## Own3r (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*



blacksail schrieb:


> HD7970 kostete vor kurzem 440,- also kann man sich fast zu 100% sicher sein das ein paar händler die Karte bei release für ca.320.- anbieten werden
> 
> Schnell zugreiffen lautet aber auch hier die devise.



Frag wird sein, ob sich das dann auch lohnt. Ich hoffe, dass die HD7950 die GTX 580 noch übertrifft.


----------



## Lan_Party (14. Januar 2012)

DeinNachbar schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich muss sagen, das ich noch auf die Mittelklasse-Kepler Karte a la 760 warte. Natürlich hat AMD wieder ne super grafikkarte rausgehaun, aber Nvidia, so finde ich hat einfach mehr features
> z.B. das Treiber-Downsampling und das SSAA in allen API´s, und wenn man für multi-monitoring halt zwei Geforces braucht, tja dann hohlt man sich auch zwei...



Und wer keine Mikroruckler haben möchte und trotzdem mehr als 2 Monitore haben möchte kauft sich eine AMD Karte.


----------



## michelthemaster (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*



marcus_T schrieb:


> immo sehe ich nur unausgereifte AMD treiberchen und das im "Luxx" die Karten wieder so schnell verkauft werden bzw getauscht werden wollen wie sie gekauft wurden. bald gibt es die ersten drittbesitzer
> wie ich schon sagte ....."ich bleib bei nV"


 
Dein Schmarrn hättest du auch für dich behalten können, interessiert hier niemanden.

Gruß

Micha


----------



## mickythebeagle (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*



Swissjustme schrieb:


> Eine HD 7970 gibts ja teilweise schon für 440-480 Euro; aktuell 455 Euro
> Am 31. Januar dürfte die dann sicher noch günstiger werden ~ 400-440 Euro?
> 
> Die HD 7950 müsste dann für 300-350 Euro erhältlich sein und damit etwas teurer als die HD 6970, allerdings dürfte die 7950 auch schneller sein.
> ...




Wenn Überhaupt , dann nur ne 4GB Version.

Blödmarkt und Co brauchen Werbung


----------



## Mel0ne (15. Januar 2012)

*AW: Hardwareluxx sichtet HD 7950 auf CES und bestätigt Start am 31. Januar*



mickythebeagle schrieb:


> Wenn Überhaupt , dann nur ne 4GB Version.
> 
> Blödmarkt und Co brauchen Werbung



So schnelle Karten kommen doch nicht in Blödiamars, da kommen solche Karten rein 
Inno3D GT 430 mit 4 GiB - VRAM-Overkill? - grafikkarte, fermi, geforce, nvidia


----------

